# Pens



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok I couldn't handle it had to go turn some pens. 
Beb and amboyna burl plain an dyed green. Sanded to 400 and ca finish then plastix

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice Tony !!! I'm a slow poke lol. It would take me all day to make three pens


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 21, 2014)

So which one did your son make?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Very nice Tony !!! I'm a slow poke lol. It would take me all day to make three pens


These are pretty simple. One piece of wood to turn down then a finish 
Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> So which one did your son make?


He starts tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2014)

I guess there is a fine line between the Pens forum and this one because they are finished items. Tony, put them over there also and someone will think you made 6 of them. hahaha

I went to my optom.... eye doctor today and my eyes are still dialated. I think I will pull the plug on my computer til tomorrow.

They do look very nice though.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I guess there is a fine line between the Pens forum and this one because they are finished items. Tony, put them over there also and someone will think you made 6 of them. hahaha
> 
> They look very nice.
> 
> Ray


Thank you and yes I guess they are " finished items"


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 21, 2014)

They look great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks all. Really starting to enjoy stabilize wood. Makes it look like I know what I'm doing


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 23, 2014)

I've just glued up a couple of blanks with tubes for this type of pen ... hope mine look as good as yours when I get through with them :cool2:


----------



## Tclem (Jan 23, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I've just glued up a couple of blanks with tubes for this type of pen ... hope mine look as good as yours when I get through with them :cool2:


Thank you. Finally learned it's all in the wood


----------

